# FA: Unidos por Anthropomorfos (aka Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery)



## DuncanFox (Jan 17, 2009)

Thought this was pretty amusing...

I have no idea who the people behind it are, but this Anthropomorfos shirt is very clearly ripped off from inspired by the FA United 2008 shirt.

Different enough that it isn't a _total_ rip-off, but still clearly "inspired."  Anyone know who/where this came from?  (I had the link sent to me with no explanation.)


----------



## Corto (Jan 17, 2009)

I dunno. I can see the resemblance, sure, but it's generic enough that it may be just a coincidence. No idea on the origin of the shirt, though.


----------

